# need booster for tall/thin 8 yo



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

My ds is 8.5 and about to outgrow the height limit on his 5 point, so we're in the market for a booster. He's 53 inches and very thin - probably weighs 50-something pounds, but honestly it's been quite a while since he's been weighed. I'd like to keep it under $100. Any suggestions? TIA.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Is he currently in the Regent? Where are his shoulders in relation to the top slots?

Do you have head rests in your vehicle seating position? Are you interested in a high back or a backless?


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I've got a tall, moderately thin 8.5 year old (54", about 65 lbs.) and he's in a high back, belt positioning booster (Graco Cargo, I think). His booster seat fits him well, but I wouldn't recommend the Cargo because the belt positioners suck. Luckily for us, we don't have to use the positioners, because ds has a _long_ torso and he just needs to be up a bit for the belt to fit properly. But I bought a different seat for dd because the Cargo doesn't work for her.

For belt-positioning boosters, which booster is best depends on which fits your child the best. I just bought a Graco Turbo booster (high back) for dd (who is 5) and I like it a lot. She's considerably shorter than your ds (45"), but there is room for the back to go up a bit. It is a bit narrow, but that wouldn't be an issue for you.

This brochure from the Insurance Institute for Highway Safety talks about boosters and rates the 'best bets'. It's one of the reasons I bought the TurboBooster after reading the ratings and trying my daughter out in it. It cost $50.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Is he currently in the Regent? Where are his shoulders in relation to the top slots?

Do you have head rests in your vehicle seating position? Are you interested in a high back or a backless?

Yes, he's currently in the Regent. His shoulders are about an inch, maybe an inch and a half, below the top slots.

The vehicle seat he's currently in does not have headrests, but I could probably switch him and one of his sisters around so that he would have a headrest. Although that might limit his legroom... I'm more interested in a highback booster, unless the backless can be used for an even higher height range, then I'd be most interested in one that can convert from highback to backless.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Lynn, your son may well have grown out of the Cargo as a booster. Do his ears go above the top of the shell?

In any case, the Cargo is discontinued, and also often makes a poor belt fit, so I would never recommend it anyway.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

My tall 8yo (53inches, 74 pounds) is in a Sunshine kids Monterey, and it fits him really well. The Monterey has a deeper seat base, so it fits kids with longer legs better, and it has and adjustable width back, so you can adjust it to fit your kid's shoulders. This was a concern for me as my son has very broad shoulders.

The Monterey fits up to 63 inches and 120 pounds so it ought to fit for quite a while!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Lynn, thanks for the link, I'll go check it out


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
Yes, he's currently in the Regent. His shoulders are about an inch, maybe an inch and a half, below the top slots.

The vehicle seat he's currently in does not have headrests, but I could probably switch him and one of his sisters around so that he would have a headrest. Although that might limit his legroom... I'm more interested in a highback booster, unless the backless can be used for an even higher height range, then I'd be most interested in one that can convert from highback to backless.


Ok, at under 100 you're looking at the Graco Turbobooster and not much else. He'd probably still have a bit of growth left in it, too. It does convert to a backless.

Height limits on backless boosters are artificial. Practically speaking a backless booster is 'outgrown' if the child can't fit his butt between the arm rests, it makes the belt fit worse than it does without, or the tops of the child's ears go over the vehicle seat back.

When he outgrows the high back, you'll need to switch him to a vehicle seating position with a head rest to provide head support.

REMEMBER YOU MUST PUT THE SCREWS IN THE ARMRESTS!!!!!

If you can increase your budget by 30 dollars, the Sunshine Kids' Monterey adjusts a bit taller, is more comfortable and room and also converts to a backless, and would probably be an over all better choice.


----------



## water (May 15, 2003)

I just some some on-line sales on Montereys for $99, just googling Monterey.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Practically speaking a backless booster is 'outgrown' if the child can't fit his butt between the arm rests









he'll probably be 22 before that's problem









water - oooh, that's nice to know that the monterey has a deeper seat for long-legged kids, thanks!

maedze - i'd *like* to keep it under $100, but can definitely increase to $130 if it's a much better choice. i didn't see it listed on the brochure lynn linked to. have you seen many of the sunshine's in use? do they seem like they position the belt well? if money were no object, what would you recommend? thanks so much for your help. car seat shopping is even worse than swim suit shopping









sorry for the lack of caps - nak'ing.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

oh, and how long can he stay in his regent? it says 53 inches which is about where he's at, but he's leggy. if his shoulders are still below the top slots is he good? (we'd like to keep him in a five-point through the snowy winter, if we can.)


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think the Montereys were out when the IIHS was doing its research, which is a shame because the IIHS list is really a fantastic visual aid.

Personally I LOVE this seat especially for bigger kids. Sometimes for tiny little bitties the shoulder belt just doesn't land that well, but it's generally not a problem for the older ones. The lap belt fit tends to be absolutely excellent.

Basically, right now my favorite dedicated high back boosters are the Graco Turbobooster, the Sunshine Kids' Monterey, the Britax Parkway SlideGuard, and the Clek Oobr.

Not all of them will fit every kid well and some of them are no-gos for certain situations, vehicles, or children, but they're all really nice seats and I think you'd be fine with any one of them. Of course, the Clek Oobr is probably a bit out of most parents' budgets for a booster at 300 dollars









(The Recaro Vivo is really nice too but unfortunately doesn't convert to a backless.)


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
oh, and how long can he stay in his regent? it says 53 inches which is about where he's at, but he's leggy. if his shoulders are still below the top slots is he good? (we'd like to keep him in a five-point through the snowy winter, if we can.)

He can stay in it as long as his shoulders are under the top slot AND YOU HAVE THE TOP TETHER IN USE. Do you have the top tether in use? LOL.

I should say that there is no statistically known safety benefit to keeping an 8 year old in a harness versus a high back booster. They're both essentially equally safe. If you don't have the top tether anchor, the booster is absolutely safer.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I saw the Oobr. And I saw the price tag









The top tether is in use. Nice to know we're good for an inch or so - may take us a while to get to a city. I prefer to buy carseats from a B&M store so returns are easier if they don't work.

Thanks ladies! You're awesome


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Lynn, your son may well have grown out of the Cargo as a booster. Do his ears go above the top of the shell?

In any case, the Cargo is discontinued, and also often makes a poor belt fit, so I would never recommend it anyway.

He's close, I know. I'll have to check the next time I'm in the car with him (tomorrow AM). I'm 99% sure that when he outgrows the Cargo we'll move him to a backless booster. He actually passes the tests for sitting without a carseat (feet hit the floor, seatbelt fits properly, he can sit still). (I regret buying the Cargo. It worked fine as a seat to keep him in a 5-pt harness, but not so well as a booster. )


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

He's pretty petite to pass the 5-step test. If you don't have major privacy concerns, could you post a picture of him? I'd have him turn his face or photoshop it out, but it might be helpful to you to get a 3rd party eval of the belt fit. LOL.

I really like the Cargo. It was a nice seat in its day (the day of 40 lb seats being standard, I mean). It's got nice tall top slots, and it wasn't outgrown by 2 or 3, the way most 40 lb seats were at the time.


----------



## PapayaMom (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought dd a monterey on amazon for $107 including shipping, great deal! Just in case you are looking still


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

My 10 3/4 year old is still using his Britax Parkway. It is rated up to 60" and 100 lbs, I believe (maybe it's 4 years old?). I paid $99 for it.

I just looked up the current USA Britax Parkway and it now says it goes to 63" and 120lbs, though the recommended price looks to be $120USD.

http://www.britaxusa.com/car-seats/parkway-sg

My 13 year old nephew sat in it recently (he fits in it) and he said it was actually much more comfortable than going without. I thought that was a good endorsement.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Papaya - any idea how amazon deals with returns? If it doesn't work out I want to be able to conveniently return it, and I can do that if I get it at Babies R Us as long as the tags are still on (if another 75 mile drive can be considered convenient.)


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
Papaya - any idea how amazon deals with returns? If it doesn't work out I want to be able to conveniently return it, and I can do that if I get it at Babies R Us as long as the tags are still on (if another 75 mile drive can be considered convenient.)


Target, if you have one near you, has an excellent return policy. You can return anything you order on line for a full refund including shipping.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Target, if you have one near you, has an excellent return policy. You can return anything you order on line for a full refund including shipping.

Target's also 75 miles away. I live in the boonies.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Jeanine, as you know we have the Monterey. One little tiny dislike about it is that it has faded very quickly! The top of the headrest (which, granted, is in my mom's Corolla in Texas!) is all faded, which really disappointed me since we've only had it a short time. But, other than that, it has seemed to be a very good seat.

I didn't notice if it was mentioned yet or not, but it also can be attached with LATCH full time, so it's never a projectile hazard in the car. This, too, was VERY important for me, as it needs to stay in my mom's car even tho he only rides in it once a week or so.


----------



## kanga2roo (May 10, 2009)

Maybe someone can help me, too








My son is seven, about 45 pounds, and in this http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3009610. I wanted to keep him in a 5 point harness as long as possible. I love the seat, an although he seems very comfortable in it, he complains EVERY DAY that its a little kid seat and he's embarrassed. We don't know anybody who has anything other than a backless booster, actually. We have a backless booster for extras, other cars, etc but I hate the way it wiggles about. It moves around and the belt then gets out of place.
Are there backless boosters that use latch for stability- ones that anybody likes? I saw one for $90 at one step ahead....tx


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanga2roo* 
Maybe someone can help me, too








My son is seven, about 45 pounds, and in this http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3009610. I wanted to keep him in a 5 point harness as long as possible. I love the seat, an although he seems very comfortable in it, he complains EVERY DAY that its a little kid seat and he's embarrassed. We don't know anybody who has anything other than a backless booster, actually. We have a backless booster for extras, other cars, etc but I hate the way it wiggles about. It moves around and the belt then gets out of place.
Are there backless boosters that use latch for stability- ones that anybody likes? I saw one for $90 at one step ahead....tx

I believe the Nautilus converts to a high back or backless booster, so you would not even have to buy anything else. My DS is almost 7 (2 weeks!), about the same weight as your DS, and is riding in a high backed Graco Turbobooster. I like the high back for my DS because it positions the shoulder belt part better on him.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanga2roo* 
Maybe someone can help me, too








My son is seven, about 45 pounds, and in this http://www.toysrus.com/product/index...ductId=3009610. I wanted to keep him in a 5 point harness as long as possible. I love the seat, an although he seems very comfortable in it, he complains EVERY DAY that its a little kid seat and he's embarrassed. We don't know anybody who has anything other than a backless booster, actually. We have a backless booster for extras, other cars, etc but I hate the way it wiggles about. It moves around and the belt then gets out of place.
Are there backless boosters that use latch for stability- ones that anybody likes? I saw one for $90 at one step ahead....tx


Why not convert it to high back booster mode? You can LATCH the Nautilus in booster mode


----------



## lunita1 (May 12, 2008)

If it helps, my 7 yo is in the same seat as your 7 yo. She's still using the harness too, but as others mentioned it converts to be a booster if/when you're ready.

She also rides in a high back Graco Turbo in her dad's car.


----------



## kanga2roo (May 10, 2009)

I thought the 5 point harness was the safest- am I wrong? I am having a hard time ( and thats why it hasnt happened) taking him out of a harness and using the belt because he's upset. Of course I care, but want the safest option. I'm glad to hear there are other kids in this, too


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kids need to be harnessed until they can use a booster properly: this means at least 4yo, at least 40#, and mature enough not to fidget or mess with the belts. Practically speaking (especially focusing on the last point), that means a very few 4yos, some 5yos, and most 6yos can use boosters. Once a child meets ALL* the criteria to use a booster safely, there is no evidence that harnessing is statistically safer. I would have no problem with a physically and developmentally typical 7yo in a highbacked booster (mine is).

* Some techs/advocates are willing to bend on the 40# rule for an older tiny child -- I'd probably okay 7y and 38#, but NOT 4y and 38#.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kanga2roo* 
I thought the 5 point harness was the safest- am I wrong? I am having a hard time ( and thats why it hasnt happened) taking him out of a harness and using the belt because he's upset. Of course I care, but want the safest option. I'm glad to hear there are other kids in this, too










No, it's the safest option for a child under 4 years and 40 pounds, or an older child who is not developmentally able to sit maturely in a booster.

A seven year old should easily be able to sit properly in a booster, and a high back booster is a very safe choice for a 7 year old


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

The Sunshine Kids Monterey came in the mail on Saturday







It fits well in the car. DS has tried it out in the garage, and it seems like it will work well







. We haven't gone anywhere because it was dumping snow








Thanks ladies!


----------

